

Leaving Harvard Business Review to Write for Yourself - jasonshen
http://semilshah.posterous.com/i-used-to-write-for-harvard-business-review-n

======
devmonk
Ouch. I disagree with Semil Shah, even though I'm all for going off on your
own.

I know of many successful writers that freelance for various publications.
There is a huge difference between doing that and running a publishing
business.

Having to compete in this day and age with a myriad of news sources, when many
formerly strong publications are getting beaten and watered down having to
compete with the free online world of publications, is not going to be easy.

I think you'd need a print mag, personally. I like many others still value
real physical publications enough to pay for them. Even if I mostly read news
and info online, I don't pay for anything I read online. And having a
publication that enough people will buy requires a good bit of money to do the
design, marketing, printing, distribution, etc.

In short, what he is doing is nuts.

Again though- more power to him. I wish him well.

